# Irina Shayk walks the Runway at the Versace Haute Couture Spring Summer 2016 Show as part of Paris Fashion Week - January 24, 2016 (9x) Update



## Mandalorianer (25 Jan. 2016)

*

 

 

 *​


----------



## MetalFan (25 Jan. 2016)

*AW: Irina Shayk walks the Runway at the Versace Haute Couture Spring Summer 2016 Show as part of Paris Fashion Week - January 24, 2016 (3x)*

:thx: für Irina!


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2016)

*AW: Irina Shayk walks the Runway at the Versace Haute Couture Spring Summer 2016 Show as part of Paris Fashion Week - January 24, 2016 (3x)*

Klasse :thx: dir für Irina


----------



## Weltenbummler (26 Jan. 2016)

*AW: Irina Shayk walks the Runway at the Versace Haute Couture Spring Summer 2016 Show as part of Paris Fashion Week - January 24, 2016 (3x)*

Hoch erotische Beine hat Irina.


----------



## brian69 (26 Jan. 2016)

*update x6*



 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Verena_2008 (29 Jan. 2016)

Many thanks for pics!


----------



## DAVDAV (14 Feb. 2016)

it's beautiful


----------

